

How to Use Gratitude to Get Rich - jaltucher
http://www.jamesaltucher.com/2011/10/how-to-use-gratitude-to-get-rich/

======
joeyj01
Changing the way you think, see, smell, touch, act positively or gratefully is
a really hard thing to do. But once you start doing it and see the increase in
your happiness and joy, you will never go back to your old perspective.

